# Utilisation de l’Apple watch



## Telogi (9 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous , 
« Nouveau » dans le monde d’Apple je Compte acheter une Apple Watch série 3 (est ce toujours bon ? Enfin bref :’) ) et j’ai une question où je n’ai pas trouvé de réponse sur le net. 
Ayant l’habitude de dormir avec ma montre et de mettre en mode avion le soir mon iPhone , est ce que les donnés collectés (heure de sommeils , rythme cardiaque etc..) seront « sauvegardées » dans la montre jusqu’à désactivation du mode avion. 
ET
est ce que la montre est toujours utilisation sachant que l’iPhone est en mode avion (heure en particulier) ? 
merci


----------



## fousfous (9 Juillet 2020)

Le mode avion ne coupe pas le Bluetooth donc de toute façon ça change rien, mais au pire si la watch est séparé de l'iPhone elle continue bien à enregistrer les donnees.


----------



## MrTom (9 Juillet 2020)

Tu devrais plutôt la passer en mode "Théâtre" (?) (les deux masques). L'écran ne s'allumera pas lors de tes mouvements la nuit et tu ne recevras pas de notification.


----------

